# What's for dinner?



## Chris (Nov 12, 2015)

I am always curious in what people eat around the country. I also enjoy cooking and trying new things. Figured we could have a thread to share some food.

Tonight I have a pork tenderloin wrapped in bacon with some onion and apple.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447381687.920112.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447381750.902924.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447381763.653323.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447381779.586016.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447381791.652516.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447381801.138513.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2015)

Can't wait to see how it turns out. Hope it's not to much bacon.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2015)

Here it is out of the oven.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447383714.210158.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2015)

No such thing as to much bacon Chris. Looks good enough to eat. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2015)

Just ate it and it was pretty good. It was  good bacon they wasn't to salty.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447386694.950369.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks excellent!


----------



## KULTULZ (Nov 13, 2015)

At this house...  ... there is very little menu planning. 

I call it stove top pot surprise as the entrée' is only realized until after the smoke alarm goes off... :hide:


----------



## frodo (Nov 13, 2015)

THAT LOOKED GOOD!!!!!!

check this place out for good recipes,  for bbq  or smoked meat,,,buch other stuff


http://deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 14, 2015)

Last night we cooked a turkey and stuffing and all the trimmings, well she did I was at work but did make the gravy. Kind of a practice turkey day meal but mostly to use up an old turkey and make a place for a couple new ones to live in the freezer for a few years like this one did. I thought of this thread when I took the 20 pound bird out of the roaster and again when I had my plate full of the feast. I started laughing and she asked what was funny and I said how weird would it be to take a picture of this and post it on a home improvement forum? Lol. She said pretty weird. Well my phone was upstairs so I didn&#8217;t get the pic. What do women know anyways?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Bud, deep fried or smoked and you'll never use that roasting pan again for turkey...:beer:


...and remember, pics or it didn't happen...:banana:


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 14, 2015)

It is funny how so many non-DIY related posts end up here.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> It is funny how so many non-DIY related posts end up here.



We're a community. There's more to a community than just hammers and saws. Bonds we forge through sharing, keeps us a healthy place to share the knowledge we've learned over the years.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2015)

We have similar non-gun talk on the gun forums. Every once in awhile, some stooge will chime in that there is no place for this type of talk on a gun forum. We are all friends, and our passions and interest vary greatly. It is nice to see what others are doing and eventually I may just make it to someone's house to taste these fine cuisines.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Havasu, I've invited you over for hot dogs twice now. &#127789;


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2015)

Trust me, next time I'm in Tennessee, you bet you're arse I'll be there.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2015)

We almost met for some grub tonight, but I had to be the cook at a birthday party. I smoked a brisket and pork shoulder, they all loved it.

Drank a bunch of moonshine so tomorrow when I am at Disneyland I'm sure I will feel great.


----------



## havasu (Nov 15, 2015)

I went to a memorial service luncheon for a friend of my G/F. I sat down while the G/F went to talk to other family members. The people sitting next to me immediately turned to me and asked..."so how do you know Eleanor?" Being caught off guard I replied, "I have no idea who Eleanor is or was, and didn't even know her name until I saw the memory card on each seating." I thought I was going to cause another death based on how they reacted to what I said!

Dinner? Nope, not tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 15, 2015)

havasu said:


> Dinner? Nope, not tonight.



Sounds like you're all set for Hot Tongue, Cold Shoulder and Grumble Soup kinda menu for a while mister.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm trying to eat gluten free this week. I was diagnosed with celiac disease a couple years ago and don't follow the diet like I should. I know my limits with wheat products and two days of drinking beer ruins me for about a week. Anyone have any recipes for good food that doesn't have bread or pasta?


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

I find most folks who demand gluten free want this because it is just a fad, unlike your real disease. My step daughter is like this. She demands gluten free "just because" and wants us to only buy gluten so if she eats here, it will be her liking. I say BS. If she don't like what we are cooking, stay home!


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

I feel the same way. I refuse to believe I have a fad issue. I think the doctors are pushing it. I've been wanting a second blood test to confirm from a different Doctor. I always think my issues are more stress. Either way eating a low gluten diet is good for you.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

You need to feed me gluten free!

Can I have a craft beer please?


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

We now have to stock gluten free bread, almond milk, and other fad crap for the step daughter.


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't get it? That stuff tastes like crap, I would rather crap myself daily.


----------



## havasu (Nov 24, 2015)

Speaking of food, we found a little bakery down the street that is run by Amish kind of folk. They have the freshest and best tasting sour dough bread I've ever tasted. Even better than what I found up in San Francisco. Nice thing is whatever is left at night, it all gets donated to a local food bank. That is class.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 24, 2015)

Red Curry at the Thai restaurant today for lunch. &#127881;


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2015)

Left over Teriyaki beef and rice for lunch here.


----------



## frodo (Nov 29, 2015)

havasu said:


> Speaking of food, we found a little bakery down the street that is run by Amish kind of folk. They have the freshest and best tasting sour dough bread I've ever tasted. Even better than what I found up in San Francisco. Nice thing is whatever is left at night, it all gets donated to a local food bank. That is class.



SHUT UP!!!!

I miss "GOOD" sour dough bread from fishermens wharf

we just do not have good sour dough  around here,  

{if we do,I havent found it}



we do have some kickass cheese jalapino bread
and i think the best sammich in the world  called a muffuletta 

i made these last week,,,dont judge me,  I'm a renaissance man  :rofl:







We have a Mom an Pop store called Berts,  one of those places you would normally not stop at,
old, dingy,  
MAN<  the Roast beef po-boy is awsome!!!!
You can not eat it and drive,  gravy will run down your arm.
and it is 1/2'' thick shredded beef,gravy, onions  cooked in a crock pot tender tender 
on a hoagie roll  
oyster po-boy is no slouch either 

try this out,  my Dad's recipe
I only use a 1/2 box salt,  instead of a whole box


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2015)

Dang I like muffulettas &#128077;


----------



## havasu (Nov 29, 2015)

knew a girl who had a nickname of muffuletta. :hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2015)

havasu said:


> knew a girl who had a nickname of muffuletta. :hide:



Had to go there, didn't ya......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2015)

WView attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1450726577.465710.jpg


An area of my life that's been seriously lacking as of late. &#128580;


----------

